# Racing Diagrams



## zeniam1 (Jun 9, 2002)

Does anyone out there have or know where to find some racing diagrams in electronic format, such as MS Word? I''m working on a racing exam for a small racing program at Community Boating, Inc. in Boston, MA. I''ve done the diagrams required in Adobe Illustrator, but I''m having some rendering problems after I incorporate them into a Word document that has the questions. Appreciate any suggestions or pointers.

Thanks,

Brad


----------

